# Proof it isn't cheap to breed 101



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a funny topic actually. I just estimated my bill for breeding my mare. For two trips to the vet to breed, I have invested $1,365 with two cycles. That will be the total on Wednesday with her ultrasound. All shipping fees and collection fees as well. I hope people know what they are getting into when they start breeding.....I only paid $550-600 for my stallion semen evaluation last year plus a ultasound and office fee at $67 additional only to find out she didn't take......we should of covered her one more time, not the stallion's fault. Yep, breeding is definetely cheap...... I just thought it would make a great time letting people see what breeding can averagly cost.....I'm sure others would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

That's what I always tell people...

EDIT: Also because our black and white mare was supposed to have this baby last year. A cruddy vet mistimed the insemination 4 TIMES. And then we did it twice this year. And since the foal turned out breeding stock, we get to rebreed again next year. x.x It's the shipping fees that kill ya.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> That's what I always tell people...
> 
> EDIT: Also because our black and white mare was supposed to have this baby last year. A cruddy vet mistimed the insemination 4 TIMES. And then we did it twice this year. And since the foal turned out breeding stock, we get to rebreed again next year. x.x It's the shipping fees that kill ya.


Wow! Four times! I hope I don't go that route! Yeah I agree with you! Shipping and collection fess are murder! For me its a $225 collection fee plus $95-113 for shipping! Not counting the containers going back to california and that was twice!
I think I have.....$682 in collections/shipping here/and shipping it back.....its murder! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it was around $250 in collecting and shipping, each time for 6 times... plus the booking fee and the stud fee... and then we have the other mare, and she took on the second time... Very, very spendy. And we're looking at stud fees alone of 750 each, (SI is normally 1750, but we won a stud auction)... and we're looking at somewhere between $5-10k for these babies, so there's very little money for profit. Any money that we do make just goes into next year's.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I hear yah. I won a breeding from a benefit auction. I would hate to spend all this money and she not be in foal. There's not much profit at all if you can't get her within one or two times, if you're lucky. I thought about that too. By the time you get your money it flies out before you can count it lol now if the economy would pick back up I'm sure it'd be better on everyone....but then again....if the horse market picked up our government would tax us just for having horses lol all because our government can't figure out how to not spend our dollars. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL...breeding is the cheap side of raising foals...if you do it right.

Now, start a list of costs for your mare.

See what you have next year.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, I know I spent $2992 just to get my mare pregnant. 

Then we have insurance for the baby, all the shots, the extra food. 
I'm up in $4189 now.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Love this thread! Would you guys mind posting the actual stud fee along with your other costs? I think it would really be instructive to see that, say, a $1000. stud fee comes with $3500. of other breeding costs. 

And if you have the total cost to actually get the baby on the ground, including the extra vacs for your pregnant mare, vet checks, etc., that would be assume too.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

maura said:


> Love this thread! Would you guys mind posting the actual stud fee along with your other costs? I think it would really be instructive to see that, say, a $1000. stud fee comes with $3500. of other breeding costs.
> 
> And if you have the total cost to actually get the baby on the ground, including the extra vacs for your pregnant mare, vet checks, etc., that would be assume too.


Yes, then in the spring track the mare and foal's expenses.

Then expense of the weaning.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Insurance for the baby - $598

Shipping in total - $375

Stud fee - $612

Shots - $231

One Vet check, ultrasound and so on - $100

Boarding, vet checks, medicin etc. when she was bred the first time - $1145

Boarding, vet checks, medicin etc. when she was bred the second time - $804

Shots with tetanus vaccine - $90

= 3955 

Then we have the extra food, minerals and vitamins, equipment for the foaling - freeze-dried colostrum and all the other things that is needed. 

My mare used to eat 10 kg of good quality hay and nothing else. Now she eats 18 kg of good quality hay, 2 kg Dodson & Horrell mix, vitamins, minerals etc, etc.

I think I went low, saying i'm up in 4189 now. lol.

Then, when the baby is on the ground, we will do a foal-check and take the vet out, and the farrier will come out to check the legs.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

We use to have our own standing stallion so it wasn't as much then..but then if you look at what it cost to show him and register him to make sure he earned his right to breed I guess it does add up too...now i will only do live cover and only with stallions I know the owners and know what they have done to title that stallion....even then we have left our mares open last year and someone elses horse helped himself and now were paying for it...I will not do AI....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Why sure I'll share 

Stud fee: 275, no booking, lfg
Shipping fees alone: around 125 that includes sending back the containers
Collection fees: so far 450
Vets: .........expensive!....915 for twice breeding and the ultrasound coming up.

Total breeding her is so far for two times: 1365.
Ill get back to you on feed and other stuff. I need a calculator and I'm on the road. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Last year

Stud fee. WHich I will not post as I get deals and it is not fair to the stallion owner to advertise something that has been worked out between them and myself based on my mares pedigree and show records.

Shipped semen. 2 shipments at $250 each so $500. Should have only needed one but that was my fault.

Shipping cost at $74 times 2 so $150.

Vet cost at 20 days was $106

Vac was $17 each times 3 so $51 Then the 4 way which I normally would not factor in but I will was $14. 

So my totel for this foal due here in a few weeks is....


$821.00

Not bad considering what the foal will/is worth.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

My rule of thumb for breeding is you need $5000.00 in your back pocket or don't bother.!!!

Stud Fee was $1000.00 with two free collections

Shipping was $100.00 by air........only need one collection and shipping as mare took on the first attempt

Shots apprx $100.00 for 3

Emergency visit (9am) for mare and foal care as we had complications plus a visit at 4pm the same day to do a colustrum test ...approx $700.00.

2nd visit to suture mare after swelling was down and flush for an infections approximately $500.00

3rd visit for foal for ulcers from meds mom was one apprx $350.00 includes meds and blood work.

I am missing some stuff as I thought I had added it once and it was about $4000.00 to put the foal on the ground.

Super Nova


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> My rule of thumb for breeding is you need $5000.00 in your back pocket or don't bother.!!!
> 
> Stud Fee was $1000.00 with two free collections
> 
> ...


The others is just what happens and could with any horse. May not be the exact same things but there is always cost in having horses and non of this would be considered the norm.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> The others is just what happens and could with any horse. May not be the exact same things but there is always cost in having horses and non of this would be considered the norm.


I disagree........the costs you are talking about is what it takes to get a mare in foal......not what it takes to put a foal on the ground.....in my books those are two different things.

All I am suggesting is that anyone breeding should be budgeting for the unexpected.

Even with out complications......I would have had my vet out for a foal and mare check which would have run about $350.00 as it would have been an unscheduled appointment.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> I disagree........the costs you are talking about is what it takes to get a mare in foal......not what it takes to put a foal on the ground.....in my books those are two different things.
> 
> All I am suggesting is that anyone breeding should be budgeting for the unexpected.
> 
> Even with out complications......I would have had my vet out for a foal and mare check which would have run about $350.00 as it would have been an unscheduled appointment.


From what I got from what you listed the last part was after the mare foaled so that is seperate and could have happened if you bought the foal or any horse. Again may have been a bit different but the cost is still there.

As for the mare and foal check. Not sure why that would have been an emergency call as most vets have openings with in a day of foaling to come out and check the foal. Most can make it that day and as long as you do not need them NOW or after hours it is just a farm call. I have only needed a vet one time after a foal hit the ground for a mare foal check. Been doing this long enough that I know when I need to call a vet and when I do not. However I do believe that if you are new or do not have that experiance definintly call the vet out to be sure. Do not have a problem with that. 

When it comes down to it the cost of getting a mare bred and/or a foal on the ground comes down to what you can do vs. what you need a vet for.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

So let me ask you something is the AI breeding really worth it, compared to live cover, in this market? Considering the amount you guys pay for shipping you could almost pay to have the mare shipped to the stud.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> From what I got from what you listed the last part was after the mare foaled so that is seperate and could have happened if you bought the foal or any horse. Again may have been a bit different but the cost is still there.
> 
> As for the mare and foal check. Not sure why that would have been an emergency call as most vets have openings with in a day of foaling to come out and check the foal. Most can make it that day and as long as you do not need them NOW or after hours it is just a farm call. I have only needed a vet one time after a foal hit the ground for a mare foal check. Been doing this long enough that I know when I need to call a vet and when I do not. However I do believe that if you are new or do not have that experiance definintly call the vet out to be sure. Do not have a problem with that.
> 
> When it comes down to it the cost of getting a mare bred and/or a foal on the ground comes down to what you can do vs. what you need a vet for.


I always had the vet come ASAP.......2/3/4/AM.

I had the foals checked and since I breed the mares on a foaling heat the vet checked the mares and put antibiotics inside them.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

cmarie said:


> So let me ask you something is the AI breeding really worth it, compared to live cover, in this market? Considering the amount you guys pay for shipping you could almost pay to have the mare shipped to the stud.


Why would it not be worth it?

The cost of shipped semen on average is about $250. It would have cost me about $3K to ship my mare to that stallion one way and she had a foal on her side. Then add on chut fees mare care vet cost and so on. Then shipping the mare and foal back to me. It would have cost me about $7K or better instead of costing me $750 to that point.

If I did not want to ship my mare that fare then I would have been limited to the stallions I would have picked. I would not have gotten a NRHA Open Re Futurity champion.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I always had the vet come ASAP.......2/3/4/AM.
> 
> 
> *And that is find and dandy if that is what makes you feel better. There is very little that my vet can do that I can not. So not a big deal. If there is an issue that I need to have checked I have no problem calling the vet. Only had that need one time in all the years and she gave me the same advice that I had figured she would. I did it for peice of mine more then anything.*
> ...


I too breed my mares back on foal heat or just past it really. I find that if you extend their foal heat out a bit you have much better luck. However flushing a mare with Antibiotices when not needed is not a good things. One it cost you money and the other is changes the Ph balance of the uterouse and can lead to problems down the road. When breeding more is not better.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> From what I got from what you listed the last part was after the mare foaled so that is seperate and could have happened if you bought the foal or any horse. Again may have been a bit different but the cost is still there.*
> 
> Yes but the costs are still a result of the complications of the foaling so I would still consider them a part of the overall costs of putting a foal on the ground.....my foal was born at 8 am ....my vet was on her way at 7:00 just after the sac appeared and front legs appeared.......it took almost an hour to deliver the foal.....my vet was in conversation with me while on route as it was obvious the mare was having trouble........she arrived at 8:45 to find a live but dummy foal......yes she did survive and is a health 7 year old today.
> 
> ...


Since you don't know when a foal is born you can't schedule an appointment .......so when foal was born and my vet is completely booked for the week.......someone else has to be bumped ....hence the unscheduled appointment which costs extra.....even with out complications I would have had my vet out to do a colustrum test and then follow up blood work on the foal to make sure passive transfer has taken place.......this is cheaper than finding out later.....its cheap insurance.


Super Nova


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> Since you don't know when a foal is born you can't schedule an appointment .......so when foal was born and my vet is completely booked for the week.......someone else has to be bumped ....hence the unscheduled appointment which costs extra.....even with out complications I would have had my vet out to do a colustrum test and then follow up blood work on the foal to make sure passive transfer has taken place.......this is cheaper than finding out later.....its cheap insurance.
> 
> 
> Super Nova


Again I have no problem with people having the vet out to do all that. It comes down to what you are comfortable doing yourself and what you are not.

As to other cost. Even if you went out and bought a foal there is always a chance that you are going to have added cost past what it cost to buy that foal. There is always something.

This is why I do not factor in any cost that I would normally have into the mare as these are things I would be doing anyway.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it would depend on where the stallion was to whether it would be cheaper cmarie. I've never done AI...only live cover and most stallions have been within 3 hour drive. I have also had an agreement with a friend and kept her stallion standing at my farm for a breeding season. I must say though this year with 4 unplanned breedings. 1 abortion 1 still born and 2 still cooking we have totaled up nearly 3000 just since Jan....from extra food, to vet. visits (several on weekend and night calls),abortion cost plus care while at the vet for 4 days, now my mare that had the still born, emergency call, several test, necropsy on the foal, special feed with supplements for a few days, then the 2 mares still cooking extra feed, more vet. visit to ensure they deliver safely heavens if we have to call vet out for delivery! 3 mares with vac...PLUS getting the stallion who caused all this gelding! I think that has been the happiest day! Now to focus on the healing of one mare and hopefully the safe birth of 2 others!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> I too breed my mares back on foal heat or just past it really. I find that if you extend their foal heat out a bit you have much better luck. However flushing a mare with Antibiotices when not needed is not a good things. One it cost you money and the other is changes the Ph balance of the uterouse and can lead to problems down the road. When breeding more is not better.


If (when) I get mares again I will check the PH thing. Thanks for the heads up....

It worked well for my back then however, I am sure many things have changed. 

I wasn't worried about any the money it cost.

Many times the foals where sold.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> If (when) I get mares again I will check the PH thing. Thanks for the heads up....
> 
> It worked well for my back then however, I am sure many things have changed.
> 
> ...


 
The Ph is not somthing you can really test. It is there or it is not. Flushing a mare changes it and can cause problems. I ONLY will flush a mare if I KNOW 100% that it is needed. 

I have found that a lot of people seem to think that more is better when it comes to breeding and this is NOT the case. You should see all the semen I have dumbed over the years. The more you put into a mare the more has to come out and the greater the rist of problems.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't say what I've spent getting my foal on the ground, I haven't really taken the time to add up the total, although just the vet fees were probably around 6-700 dollars. My vet doesn't charge any sort of extra fee, I just call up there and he fits me in, so the vet check the day my colt was born was only $40. I am going the route of taking my mare to the breeder's place next year when I breed my mare to RC Fancy Step, I am curious to see what my fees might accumulate to since I already have $3500 invested.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> I am going the route of taking my mare to the breeder's place next year when I breed my mare to RC Fancy Step, I am curious to see what my fees might accumulate to since I already have $3500 invested.


I have done it both ways in the past. At the end of the day shipping it in is less expensive 90% of the time. By the time you haul the mare to the stallion. Pay mare care chut fees their vet fees and so on. Then hauling her back home your time to do so and so on. It works out to be about the same.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, all their ultrasounds are included in their booking fee, so I pay mare care and any shots (lut, etc) they give her. RC only has one working teste, so they AI the mare via deep horn insemenation, which my vet is not accustomed to, so figured I'd leave it to the experts as they have experience. They are only about an hour and 45 minutes away, so the haul isn't bad at all. Still, their 15/day mare care can get high, lol.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya that is normal for that line unfortunitly. If you do not have a good vet or do it yourself sometimes it is better to send them off. That is not to fare either so that helps.

Last time I sent a mare off was my Poco Bueno G-dauther to Zan Freckles Hickory and that cost was a bit more then what it cost me last year. That was 10 years difference too. Same can be said for all the other AI breedings I have done here over the years.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I will agree. If you don't have a good vet, its best to send them to a place who knows exactly what they're doing than to let money burn before your eyes. The last time my grandma bred her mare she spent around $615 just to live cover and probably another hundred in an ultrasound.
As far as feeding costs before pregnancy, I would probably keep a couple thousand an a little more for when she foals......I didn't feel like remembering what it felt to have my purse growl and snap at my hand for reaching for money...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Buying mare with a bun in the oven you didn't know about....... free foal.

Mare popping out a free foal with health problems, an attitude and will cost in the thousands to get trained since I don't have the experience to do it myself, all while pulling my hair out with worry and feeding him for 3 years until he can go to the trainer, priceless!

I could have bought a broke trail horse and been riding it right away for about $600. :shock:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

My vet is a great repro vet and is very good at settling a mare, I just figured it would cost about the same in shipping vs. mare care fees since I can go get her as soon as she has been AI'd and has ovulated and take her back 16 days later to confirm.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, you can most definitely buy a broke horse for the cost of breeding a mare and getting the foal on the ground.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

At yours is very good at settling your mare easily. Mine has so far had to do it twice and I'm so trying to stay neutral because I was so excited the last time and I have to wait till Wednesday @ 10am for an ultrasound......so yes, this can also be decieving when you have a mare who has had a silent heat all year so far well except the last time I brought her home, she just depressed my gelding wanting him to service.....good thing my fence was up to par because I found a certain little boy running along side her pen....well not so little. He hasn't busted out again. Thank god. But if she isn't pregnant this time, well ill be breaking the deal cuz I won't be able to spend another $650...(just an estimated estimated guess). I didn't have a calculator so I split it almost in half.....nope not this year. Either she is with this california stud or we'll hook her up with Bentley for a nice futurity prospect. (Well you can't very well tell till they're born at minimal)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Haha, you can most definitely buy a broke horse for the cost of breeding a mare and getting the foal on the ground.


If all you want is a broke horse then yes you can buy one a lot of the time for less then breeding. 

I personally have not found it to be true that I can buy for the same price I can breed for.

It all comes down to what you want out of the horse.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Great point, nrhareiner.

For certain types of performance horses or a top athlete, breeding for exactly what you want is probably the way to go. 

But for most hobby horsepeople and recreational riders, it is one expensive way to get a pleasure or trail horse. I frequently bought yearlings and two year olds of average to good quality for less than the stud fee to produce them. The breeders were banking on the exceptional quality get to sell for many times the fee to break even. 

I wonder how many hobbyists or recreational horsepeople who breed their mare think it was worth it or would do it again?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is one thing I have never been able to understand is why people what to breed their mare for no other reason then to have a foal. Why you would breed for a horse to do weekend trail rides on and so on. At the end of the day you can buy a trained horse for what it cost to breed and raise one. 

Also do not even think about saying you want one that you raised so it does not have any bad habits. There are a lot of good well trained horses out there who do not have bad habbits that at the end of the day are less expensive then what it cost to breed raise and train a horse.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I want get three brood mares and raise babies to sell.

However, they will be proven mares. (of course, that makes them older)

One I think will be a deal is a three in one.

Mare, filly by her side and bred back.

Standard live foal guarantee.

They want $50,000.

I have offered $45,000.

We will see....


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> If all you want is a broke horse then yes you can buy one a lot of the time for less then breeding.
> 
> I personally have not found it to be true that I can buy for the same price I can breed for.
> 
> It all comes down to what you want out of the horse.


 
Exactly. It also depends on the quality you are breeding for as well. A nice quality mare bred to a proven stallion will throw a foal worth a lot more than the stud fee (and is a lot less expensive than buying) vs. an ok mare bred to an ok stud whose baby is ok and is a nice little pasture pet somewhere, worth less than it took to put on the ground.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Exactly. It also depends on the quality you are breeding for as well. A nice quality mare bred to a proven stallion will throw a foal worth a lot more than the stud fee (and is a lot less expensive than buying) vs. an ok mare bred to an ok stud whose baby is ok and is a nice little pasture pet somewhere, worth less than it took to put on the ground.


You bet it makes a difference.......

Some of my foals were sold but, went home from the futurity in September.

$9000/$15,000 was not unusual.

Since my mares were proven....breeders bred them for free.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

For Julep and Baby Aldis over the last calendar year:

$210 ($150 Farm call charge + $60 Ultrasound/palpate) for 4 visits to track folical while mare coming in to heat, plus 5 more after she was AI'ed to see if she took and to follow up over the year.
$180 for AI ($150 farm call, $30 AI fee)
$75 Hormone tests and shots
$50 Caslicks
$1000 Studfee
$250 Collection fee
$150 Courier fee from stud farm vet to my vet (In-county)
$250 Farm call for urgent vet visit after birth for healthy baby check (A Non-emergency visit, w/o an appointment within 12 hours)
$100 Shots, test & exam
$425 Registration & inspection fees
$4370 
Charges are not including addition hay, suppliments or 9.5% sales tax. These are conservative numbers considering she caught on the first cycle and we had a healthy delivery.

I know there is money in horses; *I PUT IT THERE*


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I kind of shouldn't have posted earlier because I am too sensitive. I guess in my own way I was trying to be humorous. 

I know my baby is worthless monetarily. But.....

Doesn't anyone have horses because they love horses, not because they expect them to bring a return on an investment? 

My horses are a money pit. I thought they were for most everyone.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I do it because I love horses. If I didn't I wouldn't have them. If I didn't know anything about them I sure wouldn't just sit there without getting help from someone I trust who knows what they are doing. So yes there are people who love horses but have other means for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I kind of shouldn't have posted earlier because I am too sensitive. I guess in my own way I was trying to be humorous.
> 
> I know my baby is worthless monetarily. But.....
> 
> ...


The two things are not exclusive.

I loved my horses and they were an investment.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Doesn't anyone have horses because they love horses, not because they expect them to bring a return on an investment?
> 
> My horses are a money pit. I thought they were for most everyone.


No one thinks your horse is worthless 

Breeders should be trying to make money. That's how they know they are making the right choices as a breeder - their stock is quality and in high demand. The average horse owner is not out to make money. They are out to spend it


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> No one thinks your horse is worthless
> 
> Breeders should be trying to make money. That's how they know they are making the right choices as a breeder - their stock is quality and in high demand. The average horse owner is not out to make money. They are out to spend it


Yes.......and no......

To some it is a tax write off.

I think that is why my hubby is "seeing the light".....so to speak.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I kind of shouldn't have posted earlier because I am too sensitive. I guess in my own way I was trying to be humorous.
> 
> I know my baby is worthless monetarily. But.....
> 
> ...



I hear ya  Rascal cost me a $200 purchase price. Since then we'll say around 8k in vet bills ( I am afraid if I actually added it all up DH would fall over with a heart attack, or I might ****) I don't show, I don't ride unless he passes this next evaluation. But you know, to me, he is worth every penny I have spent. This is what happens when your heart leads a purchase.

If I had it to do over again, I can't say I would do it exactly the same. I would have waited another couple months before searching. I'd have had my own PPE and not taken a sellers. I knew I was buying a green, recently gelded mess. I didn't know I was buying a seriously injured one. But since I have no time machine, I'll take what I have, and run with it. I bought him, he is my responsibility now, did I mention I love him dearly LOL.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it bad when your vet charges you almost €700 for a semen evaluation and you find someone who will only charge €200?? I've looked into the wrong place! And he even breed four plus other studs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Is it bad when your vet charges you almost €700 for a semen evaluation and you find someone who will only charge €200?? I've looked into the wrong place! And he even breed four plus other studs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
My first question on that would be what are each including in that price. There is more to a stallion breeding exam then just checking semen. So I would want to see what is included in each price.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

For my vet he charged us €175 for him to come in the night before and did nothing. Its €20 per day plus for them to feed the grain and hay I brought up for him. Then collected him twice that day. Then the day after that they did it one more time and performed the analysis. Oh and collections weren't included in the exam. Then tried at least twenty twenty extenders and charged me for every single one he could get ahold of include ones being over 20-30 bucks each... 
Now the guy who wants to do it is going to charge me 200 which includes the collection fee and exam. Then 15 per day for board. Its a nice flat out rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I have learned that im sticking with live breeding. 
I spent $700 on vet fees last year and didnt get a foal. Did two AI breedings, and kept her at the vet for 1 month.

The year before i did live breeding and had to pay the stud fee and the ultra sound and that was it.

This year i payed $500 for stud fee, live breeding. Im going to tease her this Next week and it she dont go into heat ill ultra sound her and that is it till she is born.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

At least that's all you spent  I'm in the middle of live covering my mare and sticking to it for my mare who is having trouble breeding. I thought she was out yesterday but I caught her today with suspicion and found she wouldn't show for the younger colt but I brought out the bigger boy and well she showed up. Thought about changing her name to shanghide 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Well I for one am breeding cuz it's cheaper than buying a foal... lol NOT! Actually I am looking at leasing a mare and found a Dash For Cash stallion, if I can put it together it will be Dash up and down... so it may be a bit cheaper but really getting excited at this prospect!


----------



## Heinz57 (May 18, 2012)

This forum seems to have many knowledgeable breeders on it, but for everyone thinking about breeding.... they haven't included the cost of having a mare worth breeding to. They don't come cheap, nor without a lot of thought.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Heinz57 said:


> This forum seems to have many knowledgeable breeders on it, but for everyone thinking about breeding.... they haven't included the cost of having a mare worth breeding to. They don't come cheap, nor without a lot of thought.


 
This is the very first thing I think about when breeding. All my mares are by top stallions and proven under saddle/show ring. At the end of the day it is more cost effective to do so.


----------



## Heinz57 (May 18, 2012)

I wasn't knocking anyone's breeding program, which you have, and done successfully, it was more for those that "want the cute foal, or a part of their mare". I just wanted to point out as many studs out there aren't breeding material, there is as many mares that aren't breeding material. The mares who are worth breeding make a stud fee look cheap.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a quick question for anyone who is breeding reining/cutting horses, or maybe it doesn't matter what discipline a mare is bred for. If a mare is a proven producer, will stallion owners give you a discount or do they have to be proven themselves? 

I'm thinking once I get out of school and am earning my own living, I'm going to put my mare into reining training and try to do some novice classes with her later on, but she may not be able to hold up to heavy riding day after day with her leg that was broken as a foal.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know that some stallion owners do give discounts for those things and various other things. Its always worth it to discuss with an owner of a stallion you are looking at.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Our mare has produced world, reserve, and futurity champions, yet hasn't been ridden a day in her life. She gets a nice discount anyway. Stallion owners will generally lend a percentage discount either way (if the mare is a proven producer or a proven performer).


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Proof it isn't cheap to breed: http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/going-out-business-sale-mares-weanling-125930/

Right there, lol.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is more proof that KEEPing horses in some areas is not cheap.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

True. Forget about having enough cash to breed horses when hay is simply astronomical these days.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Around here is does not cost that much to keep a horse. About $300-$350/year/horse.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wish I lived where you are, NRHA. My mare is costing me that amount per month right now with her supplements, alfalfa, and feed, lol.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Not bad here either, I live on 12 acres,graze all spring/summer/some of the autum. I can still get good Timothy bales for $80/ton if I get it out of the field $90/ton out of th barn. Don't gasp but my vet does ranch calls for $50. Had my Gelding's teeth floated and a wolf tooth out, sedated total was $60. Granted the Vet is new to the area and trying to build a clientele but it's still that price after a year so I'm enjoying. Farrier charges $25/trim $55/standard shoes. I also have a young man that does my first rides for $25/hr since I am too old and wise to climb on the little tornados anymore...
Also got a free lease on a broodmare and a too low to tell breed fee on a Dash For Cash sired stallion (pasture breed no mare care) does this sound like braggin? I'm not tryin to, it is still an expensive hobby and disaster can strike and rack up th bills quick, but with the right situation it can be as reasonable as many other hobbies...


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I opted for live cover as I have been warned by most of the people I know where I live not to do AI with any of the local vets.

Stud fee: 750
Mare Care about: 300 (12 a day)

So right now I am looking at 1050 so far and crossing my fingers she took. However on the other side of the fence. My mare broke a very nice welded gate that cost 320. She injured the stallion the vet had to check him for internal bleeding that cost about 500 from what I was told. So I really don't think they made any money breeding her.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Um so I bred warmbloods for a while $2-5000 for stud fee with ai costing $500-2000, it was **** expensive! This did not take in feeding, vacs, and any other extra costs tht cropped up...


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

I know some people who do embryo and tents almost $8000 each time....


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

Nothing about horses is cheap, or free lol. The stud fee for the stallion we bred our mare to was 650 (his intro price, we lucked out!)... But she didn't catch so we brought her back for longer and paid mare care which was cheap, 75.00... She didn't catch still and before we could bring her back we pulled her from breeding for health issues. Our next step would have been bringing her to the vet for heat detection and a flush, the step after that would have been AI. I can't imagine what that all would have cost. It still would have been worth it in the end tho


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am having my mare bred this spring. The stallion is in Texas and we are in Minnesota. The stud fee itself isn't bad but, with the collection, shipping and vet bills it will total out around $1500.00 and this is if everything goes as planned. I did take care of paying up everything except the vet bill ahead of time to space the cost out some, so now it will just be a fingers crossed once May/June comes. She is a maiden mare so there is a sense of uncertainty even though her vet checks have been stellar. 

Despite the cost it will be worth it and I am very excited for her first foal. It's going to be a long wait!!!


----------



## wapmom (Oct 12, 2013)

And people complain about the price of good foals already on the ground....


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Let's see 1250 stud fee plus 2 collections at 500.00 a pop . Mare was at veterinary facility for 75 days this year at 25 dollars a day plus plus 1200 in overall vet fee's... yeah I'm 5000.00 plus into a baby. All is well 72 days in foal....


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

You're all scary me. But my question to all of you... Would you do it again?


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

1250 stud fee, 500 collection, 500 various vet costs. 250 board (10) days = follicle never dropped..... 2500 round one!!

$100 ultrasound to check on follicle 60 days later. Now we re-breed. 500 collection and 30 days at the Vet hospital $300.00 vet costs $1650.00. She didn't take. Round 2

Round 3, 500 collection plus various vet fees 300 vet bills and she takes and looses it before 14 day check. Mind you board at clinic is still going at 25 a day. Immediate rebreed 500 collection. She takes and is on regumate. 900.00 board bill. Plus 250 for regumate. $2450.00

20 year old Obvious Conclusion,Two Eyed Jack, and Skipper W mare is safely in foal to Elvis White Diamond. She was a transitional until July. All is well and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If your having that much difficulty getting a mare to take I would suggest a bet that specializes in reproduction. With the technology now used it is pretty reliable to get a mare to take with 1collection


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I spent $350 on my stud... I think my vet was $100....

Breeding was cheap for me but... My sweet sweet baby was diagnosed with navicular at age 7....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> If your having that much difficulty getting a mare to take I would suggest a bet that specializes in reproduction. With the technology now used it is pretty reliable to get a mare to take with 1collection


It had less to do with technology and the vet than it did with the mare and her system. If the mare is 20 years old and hasn't had a foal in awhile, she will be harder to keep in foal to start with and the fact that she was in a transitional heat until July means that she wasn't hormonally in balance to start with because mares cannot conceive in a transitional heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

She was at Copper Crown Equestrian, a world class TB and QH Breeding and Training Facility, she was definitely in great hands. Breeding Specialist Dr. Sonny Corley did a great job. I have no complaints... now the bank on the other hand may LOL


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> It had less to do with technology and the vet than it did with the mare and her system. If the mare is 20 years old and hasn't had a foal in awhile, she will be harder to keep in foal to start with and the fact that she was in a transitional heat until July means that she wasn't hormonally in balance to start with because mares cannot conceive in a transitional heat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There were several people posting about taking several times not just the 20 year old mare.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> There were several people posting about taking several times not just the 20 year old mare.


Even live cover isn't 100% on the first heat and so there are many factors other than the vet used when doing AI 

My mom used an equine repro specialist when she tried breeding her mares via AI before just buying the stallion and doing live cover. Neither mare took the first time, one was doing a late transitional heat and the other was always in heat "ready to breed" but not ovulating. Part of the risk when breeding is that the mare may not be ready or lose the foal early and the costs can add up quickly when trying again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

I love breeding horses but I finally learned that it was cheaper for me to go out and pick a weanling or yearling. That way I would be totally responsible for my choice. I had some many disappointments with my mares.

Another thing - It is harder to raise a really good horse than people realize.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a mini mare who i have tried to breed two seasons (first season it was a bit late and i only got one cover that didn't take) that was £300 for cover and a vet scan. Second year, i had the cover free cause she didn't take, but covered twice so £100 for vets and another £50 for preg tests. So £450 for me. Which is not A LOT but i trailer to vets, don't need board cause the stallion is only up the road.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, breeding is just soooo cheap.....HAH!

Let's see, this year, I bred 2 mares. 

Boo

Stud fee $1500
Collecting & Shipping $300
Vet (includes board) $800
1 year feed $1200
4 Rhino shots $76
Farrier 1 yr $180
Yearly Vaccs $100
Mare Spa at Weaning $300
Transport To & From
Vet & Spa $100

Total Foal Costs $4556.00

Patti 

Stud Fee $1000
Collecting $100
Vet $250
Transport
To & From Vet 
& Spa $100
4 Rhino $76
1 yr Feed $1200
Farrier 1 yr $180
Mare Spa $300
Yearly vaccs $100

Total Foal $3306.00

The days of being able to break even on cost by multiplying the stud fee by 3 are long gone. Even more, you can't usually get 3X stud fee for a new foal, unless it is really exceptional. Good thing we all love horses, ain't it?


----------



## Sally Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

Like why does it have to be sooooooooo expensive..and you run the risk of losing one if not both of them. I understand that it is pricy but like why is it soooo expensive just to get the mare bred and taking care of the foal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sally Sue said:


> Like why does it have to be sooooooooo expensive..and you run the risk of losing one if not both of them. I understand that it is pricy but like why is it soooo expensive just to get the mare bred and taking care of the foal.


Breeding for a well bred foal and caring for a foal aren't cheap. Nothing about caring for quality and well bred horses is cheap. There is a lot of time and money invested into each well bred and trained horse and it will cost money and a vet's expertise to help you in the breeding gamble. 

There is a very good reason why it is frequently said that it is almost always cheaper to buy a horse than it is to breed for one ;-)

There is also risk of losing a horse you buy, could colic a month after you buy the horse... Or be severely injured or even struck by lightning. There is always risk involved when dealing with horses, no one can foresee all that the future will bring if we choose a certain path otherwise I would have made sure my own horse was safely locked in the barn before that terrible thunderstorm 20 years ago but who is to say that something else tragic wouldn't have happened soon afterwards even if I was able to keep her alive another night?


----------

